# Move LRCC Library to external with symlink in ~/Pictures?



## mikebore (Dec 16, 2018)

The LRCC library has to be in ~/Pictures, but I saw a comment about using a symlink to another location....does this work?

My 2017 iMac only has a 256GB internal and I would do this if it works....to a local external, not a network location

Thanks


----------



## mikebore (Dec 16, 2018)

Since posting the above I found this thread which seems to confirm it works.


----------



## mikebore (Dec 16, 2018)

Seems to be working....I have turned on Store Smart Previews locally, which I couldn't do before (c80Gb) and they are downloading.


----------



## mikebore (Dec 17, 2018)

Smart Previews now downloaded and the LRCC Library on the external is now 83GB as expected. All seems to be working well. The external is an SSD so seems plenty fast enough.

Is there anything which could be a problem that I would not be aware of?

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Dec 17, 2018)

You need to pay attention to the pictograph below the histogram in the develop module.  It will tell you whether the smart preview or the original is being used. Lightroom will use the smart preview for most operations.  You will need the original available via the EHD for exports and printing.  The EHD does not need to be present unless you are importing new images.


----------



## mikebore (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks Cletus,  I am not seeing a pictograph under the histogram.  Also what is the EHD?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 17, 2018)

Clee's thinking of Classic.

The main potential issue is confusing it if the external drive gets disconnected while LR's open. It's an unsupported and therefore officially untested scenario, but the basic theory isn't inherently dangerous.


----------



## mikebore (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks Victoria. Yes I can see disconnection would be a risk. My external is strapped to the back of the iMac stand and I treat it like an internal, but obviously more at risk of disconnection than the internal. I will see how I go....one bad event might be enough to put it back on the internal, depending on how easy it is to recover. I have been impressed so far with how easy it is to re-download library and originals when reconfiguring/reinstalling.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 17, 2018)

mikebore said:


> I have been impressed so far with how easy it is to re-download library and originals when reconfiguring/reinstalling.


Yes, that works very well. In that case, the only risk should be to data that hasn't synced up yet, for example, new photos that haven't finished syncing to the cloud. In that scenario, you should still be able to access the originals on the external drive and add them again. It's just a risk to be aware of.


----------

